# small hard lumps where udder meets teat



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Jenny's always had a small bump right where her left teat meets the udder (smaller than a dime in diameter), and it's never been hard, though I can get milk out of it if I try real hard (blown teat is my best guess-she started this in her FF year), but now she's got more of them, and one on the right teat is hard, and I can't get milk out of it.

I'm about 99% sure it's not CL, they've started appearing soon as she started staying empty. She hasn't had a full udder for over a week now, and every once in a while when I milk her it will feel like there might be air bubbles, but it only lasts for a single squirt. No lumps, no off color, no heat, hardness or anything else.


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

good question, would like to know more about it as well.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The mammary glands shrink up the same as the udder does when a doe is drying off...this could be mammary tissue that you are feeling and once she's totally dry, should disappear before she freshens again. Sorta feels like marbles at the top of the teat where it meets the udder? Or have they slid down into the teat?


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I had a doe with hard nodules in her teats. I took my fingers and rubbed them hard between my fingers. Some of them were gone the next time I milked, some got smaller, and took a few days to fully go away.


----------



## iain (Aug 18, 2011)

Is it possible they are fly bites? I've had this issue with our cows. Take a close look at the bumps and see if there is a small hole at the top.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

She doesn't have the bumps anymore, so I'm assuming they were just blown parts of the teat or the soremouth she managed to get there (if that's what it is, neither of her kids had it). Now her only problem is her left teat looks totally shot. When I last stripped her out, it looked a bit better, but she's got massive scarring from her kids/soremouth and it's left it looking horrible. I'm still going to show her, and just pray the judges don't count off for it since the actual skin over the teat looks obviously scarred.


----------

